# Mazda 626 con problemas de ECU y en cableado.



## Eltainis (Ago 11, 2021)

Buen día para todos, espero que estén muy bien, hace un par de años el Mazda 626 año 1993,.no encendió más, quedó sin chispa y sin señal a los inyectores, además la bomba de gasolina se activa y desactiva de forma intermitente al colocar la llave en posición de ON, funcionamiento normal en este vehículo sería llave en On la bomba no enciende,  debería encender solo al darle STAR; luego de varias pruebas se detecto problemas en la computadora o ECU, se mando a reparar y nos indicaron que se le había dañado el integrado que contamos el distribuidor, y al montarla de nuevo el vehiculo presentó la misma falla de la bomba, se volvió a mandar a reparar y esta vez nos indicaron que se había dañado la fuente la ECU, nos dijeron que no la instalaramos hasta encontrar lo que la estaba dañando. Revisando el cableado detecte que al llave está posición de   on queda pasando de 1.6v hasta 3 o 4v en uno de los cables que va a la ECU, es el conmutador de la llave el que produce esa falla... Es esta la señal que enciende la bomba??? Al probar sin el conmutador y con todo desconectado puentenado los cables de posición de on de la llave y los de Star no se muestra la falla que mencioné del conmutador.
 Ahora me quedan las siguientes dudas, será está falla en el conmutador el causante de la falla en la ECU? 

Puedo probar encender el carro sin el conmutador, solo puenteando los cables respectivos o colocando un pulsador ?

Alguien me pudiera indicar cuáles son los voltajes que debe tener el cableado que va hacia la ECU, sin la llave, con la llave en posición de On y al darle STAR? 
Por favor ya que no tengo como adquirir los diagramas. Gracias de antemano por su ayuda. El modelo de la ECU es FST2 2G FST2 E FST2 18 881D gracias de antemano


----------

